# Roc City Rib Fest 2012!!!  Rochester, NY - May 25 - 28, 2012



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Dec 29, 2011)

Team registration is now open for Roc City Rib Fest 2012, in Rochester NY Memorial day weekend May 25th-28th.  

A number of $225 early bird deals available for the all four deal which includes KCBS, NEBS, Rib Cook Off, and Kids Q.  First come first serve…

See web for registration: http://www.roccityribfest.com and details.

Over $20,000 in prizes!

Included in your registration: Large 20 by 30 sites, water, electricity and a free bag of ice each day.  All teams are invited to a welcome party Friday night around 10pm at the beer truck near the stage.  Continental breakfast with coffee will be provided every morning including a mimosa / pizza breakfast Sunday Morning.  We will also have a Rochester Style dinner on Saturday night.  If you need anything we will get it for you!

Thanks to you we have been able to raise over $50,000 for Golisano children’s hospital, YMCA and Ronald McDonald house.  The competition teams are the backbone of our event and none of this would be possible without YOU!!

Hope to see you in 2012!!

Roc City Rib Fest Crew

Jon: jon at roccityribfest.com or 585 dash 953 dash 1122 
Brian: info at roccityribfest.com or 585 dash 935 dash 1547 

Video from last year:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... mhLKxYMKe4


----------

